# Smoking Onions Question



## homebrew & bbq

My wife asked if I can smoke some onions the next time I put some meat in. I was just wondering what kinds of things folks of done with onions in a smoker.


----------



## hawgheaven

Well, I've never really smoked onions as a single item, but I've stuffed some small ones in the neck hole of beer butt chickens... man they were tasty... and so were the chickens!


----------



## richtee

Hmmm.. I have not tried it. But if I were gonna, and I just might <sounds tasty> I'd keep 'em moist with a salted butter mop...maybe with a bit of white wine mixed in.

Other thoughts: Maybe split the top slightly for better mop penetration
Add some rosemary, celery salt...whatever ya like.


----------



## navionjim

Try this trick, core the onion about half way down, and put it in a teacup, fill the hole you made with butter (and a clove of garlic if you want) and a mashed bullion cube, smoke it until almost soft. Makes a great side dish.


----------



## hawgheaven

That sounds great! I assume you are skinning the onion first...?


----------



## gypsyseagod

i've smoked them whole & use them salsa,breakfast tacos, or added to chix & dumplings etc.


----------



## jts70

How long do you smoke em, and what temp? Do you add and seasoning?


----------



## Deer Meat

Here are some pictures of onions that I have smoked. A few months back I suggested the idea of coring the onions and adding bullion to it to make a french onion soup tasting onion. here is the link 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5768

It turned out pretty good. They smoked for about 2 hours at 230°., they could have used a litle more time maybe an hour or so. But the rest of the meal was ready and we were hungry.Sorry there are no pics of the finished product but like i said we were hungry. I used the loose bullion instead of crushing cubes. The two with the bacon on top were very good. When I try again I will use smaller vadallia onions and see what happens.


----------



## gypsyseagod

2-3 hours(large yellow onions)@220-225 or until the turn a bit soft.i just throw them on whole as is.


----------



## jts70

Thanks gsg


----------



## navionjim

Well.... yeah, I guess I should have said that.


----------



## richtee

Grin... When I bake garlic, I don't 'skin" it. But someone here mentioned just peel a bunch and make a paste with it. I dunno..it's kinda cool popping the lil buggers out with the end of a butter knife and smearing on your bread, meat, wife, whatever   ;{)


----------



## walking dude

they are great........use in any foods you would normally put onions in.......adds a wonderful smokey taste the the foods........chili specialy


dude


----------



## homebrew & bbq

Thanks for all the input. I'm not sure how soon I'll get around to trying these, but at least now I have some ideas of how to get started.


----------



## goat

Core them, fill hole with bbq sauce, wrap in foil and place on smoker or grill until soft.


----------



## navionjim

I used to do that until I started making lots of Pesto and buying whole peeled garlic in the two lb bottle at Sam's. That was too much garlic at one time so I would either pickle half of it (really good but you will smell like garlic for days) or roast it off. 

If you dump a pound of whole peeled cloves in a bread pan with salt and EVOO then roast for an hour at 350F stirring it one or twice, drain off the excess oil (for later use) and mash the garlic into 1/2 pint jars. Its great in anything or spread on bread.


----------



## muddy pond

All these recipes sound so good. We cater a few parties and have found that if you clean up the onion and cut the top off wrap with foil and leave the top open and add a good rum ( dark ) or even blue carraco or a stout beer will be the talk of the party.. We keep em in the smoker for up to 4 hrs or until well done. mmmm good


----------



## vlap

I love onions! I am going to have to try a few of these ideas here!


----------



## deejaydebi

I like to cut them down almost to the bottom about 4 times (in 8ths) and open them up a bit like a flower. Then spray it with olive oil and roll it in crushed dry instant mashed potato flakes. Then sprinkle the middle with shreaded cheese, cheddar or whatever you like. Set it on a small piece of foil about the size of the onion base. Spray it with apple juice like everything else and smoke it for about 3 hours until it starts to get soft.


----------



## tailgatingpirate

how long do you smoke a head of garlic?


----------



## homebrew & bbq

My wife asked if I can smoke some onions the next time I put some meat in. I was just wondering what kinds of things folks of done with onions in a smoker.


----------



## hawgheaven

Well, I've never really smoked onions as a single item, but I've stuffed some small ones in the neck hole of beer butt chickens... man they were tasty... and so were the chickens!


----------



## richtee

Hmmm.. I have not tried it. But if I were gonna, and I just might <sounds tasty> I'd keep 'em moist with a salted butter mop...maybe with a bit of white wine mixed in.

Other thoughts: Maybe split the top slightly for better mop penetration
Add some rosemary, celery salt...whatever ya like.


----------



## navionjim

Try this trick, core the onion about half way down, and put it in a teacup, fill the hole you made with butter (and a clove of garlic if you want) and a mashed bullion cube, smoke it until almost soft. Makes a great side dish.


----------



## hawgheaven

That sounds great! I assume you are skinning the onion first...?


----------



## gypsyseagod

i've smoked them whole & use them salsa,breakfast tacos, or added to chix & dumplings etc.


----------



## jts70

How long do you smoke em, and what temp? Do you add and seasoning?


----------



## Deer Meat

Here are some pictures of onions that I have smoked. A few months back I suggested the idea of coring the onions and adding bullion to it to make a french onion soup tasting onion. here is the link 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5768

It turned out pretty good. They smoked for about 2 hours at 230°., they could have used a litle more time maybe an hour or so. But the rest of the meal was ready and we were hungry.Sorry there are no pics of the finished product but like i said we were hungry. I used the loose bullion instead of crushing cubes. The two with the bacon on top were very good. When I try again I will use smaller vadallia onions and see what happens.


----------



## gypsyseagod

2-3 hours(large yellow onions)@220-225 or until the turn a bit soft.i just throw them on whole as is.


----------



## jts70

Thanks gsg


----------



## navionjim

Well.... yeah, I guess I should have said that.


----------



## richtee

Grin... When I bake garlic, I don't 'skin" it. But someone here mentioned just peel a bunch and make a paste with it. I dunno..it's kinda cool popping the lil buggers out with the end of a butter knife and smearing on your bread, meat, wife, whatever   ;{)


----------



## walking dude

they are great........use in any foods you would normally put onions in.......adds a wonderful smokey taste the the foods........chili specialy


dude


----------



## homebrew & bbq

Thanks for all the input. I'm not sure how soon I'll get around to trying these, but at least now I have some ideas of how to get started.


----------



## goat

Core them, fill hole with bbq sauce, wrap in foil and place on smoker or grill until soft.


----------



## navionjim

I used to do that until I started making lots of Pesto and buying whole peeled garlic in the two lb bottle at Sam's. That was too much garlic at one time so I would either pickle half of it (really good but you will smell like garlic for days) or roast it off. 

If you dump a pound of whole peeled cloves in a bread pan with salt and EVOO then roast for an hour at 350F stirring it one or twice, drain off the excess oil (for later use) and mash the garlic into 1/2 pint jars. Its great in anything or spread on bread.


----------



## muddy pond

All these recipes sound so good. We cater a few parties and have found that if you clean up the onion and cut the top off wrap with foil and leave the top open and add a good rum ( dark ) or even blue carraco or a stout beer will be the talk of the party.. We keep em in the smoker for up to 4 hrs or until well done. mmmm good


----------



## vlap

I love onions! I am going to have to try a few of these ideas here!


----------



## deejaydebi

I like to cut them down almost to the bottom about 4 times (in 8ths) and open them up a bit like a flower. Then spray it with olive oil and roll it in crushed dry instant mashed potato flakes. Then sprinkle the middle with shreaded cheese, cheddar or whatever you like. Set it on a small piece of foil about the size of the onion base. Spray it with apple juice like everything else and smoke it for about 3 hours until it starts to get soft.


----------



## tailgatingpirate

how long do you smoke a head of garlic?


----------

